# Peroxide with Sodium Benzoate



## Bolota (6 Dec 2017)

Hi,

I bought a bottle of hydrogen peroxide in the pharmacy and noticed it comes with Sodium Benzoate (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_benzoate). 
I went for a different brand to just noticed it is the same thing.... 
Anyone using that? Do you think it is safe for fish?

Thanks?


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Dec 2017)

Hello,
       Sodium Benzoate is just a food preservative that you can probably find in many of the food products you buy at the supermarket. It may even be used in some of the fertilizers being sold on the market. It's a LOT less dangerous to fish than Hydrogen Peroxide.

Benzoate is a salt of Benzoic Acid, which is a naturally occurring substance produced by many plants.

Cheers,


----------

